# Bradford odeon: proposal to turn it into the John Peel Centre for Creative Arts North



## tufty79 (May 10, 2012)

> A group of campaigners want to transform one of the north’s most beautiful and important venues into a new John Peel Centre.
> 
> The Bradford Odeon was one of The Beatles favourite venues - they thought this 1930’s art deco former dance hall and picture house was so beautiful they started 3 UK tours at the venue and John Lennon has even signed the walls.
> 
> ...




http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00s974w

i think this is a really good idea 

there's a petition here supporting it if anyone fancies signing - http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/john-peel-north/


----------



## nastybobby (May 26, 2012)

I've signed the petition. Peel's wife was originally from Shipley. Just read a really interesting story in today's Yorkshire Post about some possible 'dodgy dealings' over the development:

Yorkshire Post article

I have some really cherished memories of the Odeon. It would be such a shame if this iconic building went the same way as so many other fantastic buildings in the city.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 26, 2012)

I think it is an excellent idea. It is a beautiful building and would be great to see it come to life again. And as something more interesting than flats/apartments.


----------



## Cornetto (Sep 28, 2012)

I heard they are going to use it as a Galloway ego containment zone with a 500yd sterile safe zone surrounding it.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 28, 2012)

Cornetto said:


> I heard they are going to use it as a Galloway ego containment zone with a 500yd sterile safe zone surrounding it.


 
Obligatory "not big enough" post


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

I miss John Peel


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I miss John Peel


 
Even tho he is a paedo as proven by U75?  He 'got off lightly', apparently.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> Even tho he is a paedo as proven by U75? He 'got off lightly', apparently.


I've no idea what you're on about and I'm not inclined to enquire any further.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I've no idea what you're on about and I'm not inclined to enquire any further.


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...th-a-15-year-old.299621/page-10#post-11547821


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...th-a-15-year-old.299621/page-10#post-11547821


Is there anything substantial and factual to back that accusation up?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Is there anything substantial and factual to back that accusation up?


 
It's in his autobiography.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Is there anything substantial and factual to back that accusation up?


 
Is the Telegraph OK as a source?


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> It's in his autobiography.


Ah yes. 


> John Peel's first marriage was to a 15-year-old Texan girl who had lied about her age; the marriage was dissolved soon after they returned to Britain.


So not a convicted 'paedo' then.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2012)

editor said:


> Ah yes.
> 
> So not a convicted 'paedo' then.


No.  I would never call someone a paedo if they had a relationship with a post-pubescent girl.  Doesn't stop the rest of the world thinking/saying this, though.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2012)

Fez909 said:


> No. I would never call someone a paedo if they had a relationship with a post-pubescent girl. Doesn't stop the rest of the world thinking/saying this, though.


I've really no idea why you're bringing up this laboured point.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 29, 2012)

editor said:


> I've really no idea why you're bringing up this laboured point.


 
It's the current U75 zeitgeist.

*bans self from posting due to proscribed word*


----------



## Cornetto (Sep 29, 2012)

There was aguardian article about the Odeon last week, now some one has noticed in the London media elite that Bradford is quite poor, i expect a deluge of money and solidarity from the north London media set.


----------



## Maidmarian (Oct 22, 2012)

Cornetto said:


> There was aguardian article about the Odeon last week, now some one has noticed in the London media elite that Bradford is quite poor, i expect a deluge of money and solidarity from the north London media set.


 
I don't.


----------



## Flipp (Nov 21, 2012)

Positive noises being made about the Odeon have been a real surprise to me over the past few months. It would make a stunning venue for music and arts and theres a natural cross-over with the NMM to enable all sorts of cutting edge video mapping and mixed media performances to take place..
Really hope it happens soon as I expect the roof leaks alot these days and each deluge takes its toll...

Wish the Loveapple still existed round the corner...happy times in there!!


----------



## tufty79 (Nov 21, 2012)

Flipp said:


> Wish the Loveapple still existed round the corner...happy times


 blimey, blast from the past there  one of my first jobs was working at java down the road - iirc, one of my fellow waitresses broke away and set up love apple


----------



## Flipp (Nov 21, 2012)

tufty79 said:


> blimey, blast from the past there  one of my first jobs was working at java down the road - iirc, one of my fellow waitresses broke away and set up love apple


 Well, if you happen to still know her, say thanks from me and quite a few friends who spent many an hour in there, of an afternoon scoffing lovely food and at night, Disoriental - Beats from a boarderless world was our fave night...class stuff!!

Back on topic - If the Odeon was given the right funding for the right project it could well be the jump-start that Bradford centre so desperately needs. Alhambra is well respected and well frequented, if you had a fully operational venue/art space next door it would generate a great area... 5 mins from the Interchange too!!


----------



## _angel_ (Nov 21, 2012)

Flipp said:


> Positive noises being made about the Odeon have been a real surprise to me over the past few months. It would make a stunning venue for music and arts and theres a natural cross-over with the NMM to enable all sorts of cutting edge video mapping and mixed media performances to take place..
> Really hope it happens soon as I expect the roof leaks alot these days and each deluge takes its toll...
> 
> Wish the Loveapple still existed round the corner...happy times in there!!


I did not realise that was not there anymore.


----------



## winterinmoscow (Nov 25, 2012)

I miss the Loveapple muchly


----------

